# Linterna de LEDs recargable



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola a todos

He destripado una linterna china recargable de tres LED de alto brillo pues ha dejado de funcionar. Cuando la adquirí tenía gran potencia lumínica pues su chorro de hermosa luz blanca alcanzaba los 70 metros. Pero mi satisfacción duró poco y dejo de funcionar habiéndola usado menos de cinco veces

Adentro encontré un puente de diodos, unas resistencias y un condensador, al parecer de poliester, así como una batería cuadrada. (fotos)

He probado el circuito con el polímetro, y a la salida del puente de diodos me marca ¡173 V DC! (midiendo me dí una descarga, que me hizo tirar el polímetro). Será que el capacitor está en corto?, o será que la batería funciona con esos voltajes ?

He medido la salida de la batería y no marca nada. Los tres LED los conecté a una pila de 9 V y no encendieron.

Teóricamente, ¿Cuál debería ser la salida del circuito de "recarga". Quiero saber si la batería es realmente recargable, es una vulgar pila seca de carbon. 

GRacias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 18, 2010)

w3bboncito: Date maña y saca el esquema de la linterna y postealo para estudiarlo, si ?. Saludos.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 18, 2010)

Listo

He tratado de trazar el circuito de la linterna con el kicad (es muy simple). Al parecer es una fuente sin transformador. Lo que me extraña es su alto voltaje de salida (170 V Dc). 

La supuesta batería recargable no tiene señales o marcas para saber su polaridad.

Los LEDs estaban quemados, así que los sustituí por tres de alto brillo, los cuales encienden con 4.5 V, así que asumo que la batería debe tener una tensión parecida.

En este momento la batería no arroja ni un mísero electrón. No mueve el polímetro ni en escala de milivoltios. De todo este rollo me interesa conocer respuesta sobre.

¿Se pueden cargar pilas (baterías) con este circuito??


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

De las fotos onservo un enchufe de red, luego asumo que la linterna se cargaba con voltaje de red (nunca la recargaste ?). El esquema parece incompleto... donde va la bateria ? y donde el array de LEDs. La bateria tiene alguna referencia o leyenda ?. Salu2.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola.

Haz hecho la medición con carga o sin carga, si es sin carga, simula una con una resistencia R= 4.5V / 20mA = 220 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En el circuito que dibujaste, el LED y la resistencia están mal colocado, así como está nunca va a encender.


----------



## hdjplus (Dic 10, 2010)

No se si es tarde para responder, el circuito que da el amigo es el correcto. Asi vienen las linternas chinas recargables. El led del circuito es un led indicador, sencillamente enciende cuando se conecta a la red. La batería se conecta justo segun su polaridad a la salida del puente rectificador. En paralelo a la bateria van el arreglo de leds, estos creo, deben estar en paralelo y llevan (cada uno) una resistencia de unos 22 Ohmios. Los leds se queman debido a q la bateria falla, haciendo que el voltaje se incremente a los mas de 150 voltios que indica W3B0NC1T0. Cuando la bateria está buena, el voltaje no es superior a los 5 voltios, cayendo la mayoria de tension en la resistencia de 390k Ohm. Tengan en cuenta no reemplazar los leds malos y ensayarlos sin una bateria que estabilice la tension a 5, de lo contrario los volveran a quemar.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2010)

es como dicen , ese circuito es una KK.

pero es un ejemplo de lo que en otro tema vieron de FUENTE A CAPACITOR.

1 -- como uno no tiene acceso a lo de adentro , sea la bateria o los leds , ya que toda la linterna es una caja plastica, pues que se animan a usar ese tipo de fuente.

2 -- son un asco, como ven no hay ni un Dz que limite la tension, suponen que uno la deja un tiempo determinado (anda a saber que suponen ) o que la carga es bien lenta, ni me fije de cuanto es el C1 y la pila
pero cuando la pila se sobrecarga , se muere, y la tension en sus  bornes se va a la miercoles.
una vez que se enciende en esas condiciones ...pùfffff leds.
lo bueno es que aunque se pongan en corto los leds no hay corto ya que la fuente es a C.

lo malo es que el cartel "no abrir , ni tocar peligro de riesgo electrico "nunca es suficientemente grande.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 10, 2010)

No te aflijas por la tensión alta.  Ponele a la salida del puente tres pilas recargables tamaño AA y si no te entran, AAA. Conectalas en serie. vas a ver que se cargan y si ponés un miliamperímetro en serie verás que carga a unos 50 mA. Yo he arreglado varias así. Hay que cambiar el acumulador, que como es de gel se seca muy rápido. Hasta tengo una a la que le puse 12 leds blancos y otra con 12 leds Ultravioleta para simular la que usan en CSI.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2010)

aquileslor dijo:


> No te aflijas por la tensión alta. Ponele a la salida del puente tres pilas recargables tamaño AA y si no te entran, AAA. Conectalas en serie. vas a ver que se cargan y si ponés un miliamperímetro en serie verás que carga a unos 50 mA. Yo he arreglado varias así. Hay que cambiar el acumulador, que como es de gel se seca muy rápido. Hasta tengo una a la que le puse 12 leds blancos y otra con 12 leds Ultravioleta para simular la que usan en CSI.


 
y ya que estamos por que no evitamos que se repita??
si nos ensuciamos las manos con el soldador, estaño  , destornillador y demas .......no es dificil con esos valores evitar que la tension se vuelva a desbandar.
o si ???


----------



## zopilote (Dic 11, 2010)

El circuito es funcional , pero tiene sus inconvenientes. El tiempo de carga de la bateria es lenta, se puede usar cualquier bateria,en este caso es de 4,5v y es esta la que actua como carga y condensador bajando la tension de 170v al voltaje de la bateria, si en este estado de carga se acciona el interruptor de la lampara, adios leds (se frien al instante), otro inconveniente es que no tienen placa impresa, todo esta en wire air, y con el movimiento este se rompe, he visto que si el acumulador es de 12V el condesador poliester se calienta y explota como palomita de maíz, y si los led blancos son de 3,2V a 3,6v  no se queman por que la bateria no entregara más corriente cuando los led calienten (ni cambiarlos por una fuente externa). y si se te malogra aun teniendo los led a la mano el precio es de 50% del valor de la linterna (si sumas el arreglo mejor comprarse otra), y si eres bueno con los led y eres diestro lo mejor es hacerle otro diseño que costara sus reales pero lograras una mejor  uso a tus led.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2010)

hola no me voy a poner a mirar el circuito, pero si comprenden un poco una fuente a capacitor veran que mientras la bateria este descargada esta actua como carga......cargando a la fuente .
la tension sera la de la bateria , la que haya en sus extremos , supongamos una bateria de 6v .
si se deja conectada y la bnateria esta un poco vieja seguira subiendo la tension y cocinando a la bateria.
un simple diodo zener de la potencia adecuada mantendra a la fuente cargada y a la bateria protegida.


----------



## hdjplus (Dic 13, 2010)

Excelentes sus opiniones, a mi personalmente me quedo todo claro. Gracias!


----------

